# WasApple



## tagliatelle (Dec 15, 2001)

WasApple


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 15, 2001)

Herve I think you are becoming cynical in your old days


----------



## blb (Dec 15, 2001)

Nah, his vision in low light just isn't what it used to be.  Must be all the staring at computer screens.


----------

